# Verticle grow room footprint template question



## Micobfsb (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello all, I have performed two grows in the past when I was younger, one in soil, one in hydro, both verticle.

This time around now that I am more mature I am looking to do a better job.

I would like to use 5 gallon DWC buckets(6 to 8 buckets).
I would like to use a 1000 watt verticle cool tube.

Question:

I plan on building a grow cabinet capable of handling 6-8 buckets and a 1000 watt light. I was wondering what type of footprint for the cabinet do I need? ( I havnt decided on a strain yet, Im thinking about some White Widow or some type of Kush. I am looking for bag appeal, stone(preferably head stone as opposed to couch lock), and weight.) It should also be noted that I plan on adding CO2 to the room (Im not sure whether it will be on the first run or not).

I would like to create a completely sealed room, what are your opinions on those water cooled ducting coils(ice flow is one brand name)? Also, If I am creating a completly sealed grow room and the plants take in CO2 and produce O2 where will that O2 go, will it eventually throw off the PPM of CO2 in my room?

Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------

